# I CALL OUT CHRIS619 &SDRODDER



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT, THIS IS GONNA GO DOWN LIKE THIS. 

1 AND A HALF MONTH BUILD OFF STARTS TODAY AUG. 31ST AND ENDS OCTOBER 14TH AT 11:59 PM.
40'S TO 50'S STYLE BUILD. STREET ROD, LOWRIDER, WHATEVER YOU WANNA DO.
CAN BE A STARTED BUILD, REBUILD, OR NEW BUILD. DOESN'T MATTER HOW FAR ALONG YOU ARE WITH THE STARTED BUILD EITHER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Your on dawg!!! I'll post mines up when I get home.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ILL POST MY SHIT UP HERE TOO IN A FEW


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 04:31 PM~14939242
> *ILL POST MY SHIT UP HERE TOO IN A FEW
> *


rodder is gonna have to put a LOT of stuff away for this :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

When i first read the title i only saw chris's name but then i realized it said my name there to. Your on bro. Now i just gotta figure out what to build. I am thinking i am gonna pop in on this one with the galaxie 48 chevy. Can u say bomba :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 05:14 PM~14939707
> *When i first read the title i only saw chris's name but then i realized it said my name there to. Your on bro. Now i just gotta figure out what to build. I am thinking i am gonna pop in on this one with the galaxie 48 chevy. Can u say bomba :biggrin:
> *


Cool!

I'm gonna call out bos82!!

Where you at dawg!!!? Same build off, jump in bro!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 05:38 PM~14939952
> *Cool!
> 
> I'm gonna call out bos82!!
> ...


Hell this is going to be a blast. Veggie fairy u patrick and me damn this will be interesting :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yup!, this will be fun! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH, LETS GET PATRICK IN ON THIS ONE. HE HAS NO EXCUSE NOT TO GET IN ON IT. HE PICKED UP A FEW STREET ROD KITS A WHILE BACK DOWN HERE.

ALRIGHT, WELL HERE IS MINE. THE 49 MERC.
I CHANGED THE WHEELS UP AGAIN. WANTED AN OFFSET SO I HAD TO CUT A LIP FROM ANOTHER SET AND HERE IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

FUPs!!!!!!!!! why dont you invite ?????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 05:55 PM~14940133
> *FUPs!!!!!!!!! why dont you invite ?????
> *


I call out Undercoverimpala! Are you down primo? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 05:58 PM~14940181
> *I call out Undercoverimpala! Are you down primo? :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA IM DOWN I SAY WINNER TAKE ALL??????????????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Aug 31 2009, 05:55 PM~14940133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 GET IN FOO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 05:59 PM~14940190
> *HELL YA IM DOWN I SAY WINNER TAKE ALL??????????????
> *


 :no: :no: Just a friendly battle primo.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 06:02 PM~14940228
> *:no:  :no: Just a friendly battle primo.
> *


you never want to do nothing LOL all good primo ill wait for then next call out when my name is on the title lol....Plus i have to finish the el cohino almost ready for paint.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 05:59 PM~14940190
> *HELL YA IM DOWN I SAY WINNER TAKE ALL??????????????
> *


NOPE. THE LOSER HAS TO MAIL OUT 1 SEALED KIT THAT IS NO LESS THAN 15 BUCKS TO THE WINNER


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 06:07 PM~14940291
> *NOPE. THE LOSER HAS TO MAIL OUT 1 SEALED KIT THAT IS NO LESS THAN 15 BUCKS TO THE WINNER
> *


 :0 I'm down with that. What's up primo, get down!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 06:11 PM~14940363
> *:0 I'm down with that. What's up primo, get down!!
> *


X2 RICHARD, I'LL PM YOU MY ADDY SO YOU CAN MAIL ME OUT A KIT.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 06:13 PM~14940391
> *X2 RICHARD, I'LL PM YOU MY ADDY SO YOU CAN MAIL ME OUT A KIT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 06:26 PM~14940599
> *:biggrin:
> *


FTP! He's scared!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNOW HUH!?!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TOO ALL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 31 2009, 07:36 PM~14941588
> *GOOD LUCK TOO ALL
> *


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

So this is a competition now? Sweet are we going for 1 2 3rd places? I worked on my fleetliner alittle today and hauled ass on it. Got the motor block painted interior panels and floor base coated and my exhaust pipe and axel have been cleaned up. I got pics comming in a few probably after dinner.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 07:45 PM~14941703
> *So this is a competition now? Sweet are we going for 1 2 3rd places? I worked on my fleetliner alittle today and hauled ass on it. Got the motor block painted interior panels and floor base coated and my exhaust pipe and axel have been cleaned up. I got pics comming in a few probably after dinner.
> *


Cool!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COOL. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT FOR US BRO!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14941974
> *COOL. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT FOR US BRO!
> *



startin to resize pics now after one good dinner. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 08:24 PM~14942300
> *startin to resize pics now after one good dinner. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU EAT FOR DINNER??
IM GOT SOME PIZZA ON ITS WAY TO THE PAD.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

its on pan bimbo!!!!!!!!!! you fuckers better finish your kits cuz from the looks of it all of us have a shit load of started kits and not many finished LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Aug 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14942358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 08:30 PM~14942384
> *and for this comment you putos are going down
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CALMADO PRIMO!! IT'S ON BRO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14942358
> *its on pan bimbo!!!!!!!!!! you fuckers better finish your kits cuz from the looks of it all of us have a shit load of started kits and not many finished LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 GLAD YOU JUMPING IN. NOW MAKE SURE THAT YOU DONT SEND ME A DONK IMPALA KIT. ID PREFER A JOHAN HEARSE :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Aug 31 2009, 08:33 PM~14942424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its on pan bimbo im going to bring out the big guns then but first i need a kit i have nothing well maybe ill do a 55 chevy bel air or does it have to be a bomb?????????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

AS LONG AS ITS FROM THE 40'S AND 50'S THEN YOUR STR8.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 08:27 PM~14942347
> *WHAT YOU EAT FOR DINNER??
> IM GOT SOME PIZZA ON ITS WAY TO THE PAD.
> *



I had some bushes backed beans with some a sandwich roll and some salad with corn and olives. Yes veggie fairy i did have my vegetables today :biggrin:  

Ok so this is my 48 fleetliner. Its gonna be a bomb with get up and go but i think this may go more into a classic hot rod. I got a ton of stuff done. Got my interior base coated motor block painted(testors one coat laquer purplelicious) and some clean up here and there. The motor will get the 3 carb intake with 3 strombers and scoops. Gonna be lowered on stock rims. Nough jabbering here we go with the pics

Kit wasnt really started i bought it from someone at the nnl. The guy sprayed everything flat black to start sanding and then stopped. Lost the instructions too but james here was nice enough to get me some scans. 










The color










The painted items so far


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 08:39 PM~14942504
> *:biggrin:  Im coming out swinging you guys better get your build on..... :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: Cool, I'll be waiting to see some progress :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 08:41 PM~14942534
> *AS LONG AS ITS FROM THE 40'S AND 50'S THEN YOUR STR8.
> *


car or truck ??????


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 08:57 PM~14942706
> *car or truck ??????
> *


i dont think it will matter at all


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 08:57 PM~14942706
> *car or truck ??????
> *


any


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

wow,ima keep an eye out on this thread. thats looking good already sdrodder. take your time bo, you still have a month and a half, lol. paint looks good, but youa lucky kid. i have to pay like 8 bucks for one of those cans down here :uh: 
what bout the rest you guys, wheres your kits :dunno: so far looks like sdrodder is gonna expect a model in the mail huh :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 31 2009, 09:00 PM~14942747
> *wow,ima keep an eye out on this thread. thats looking good already sdrodder. take your time bo, you still have a month and a half, lol. paint looks good, but youa lucky kid. i have to pay like 8 bucks for one of those cans down here :uh:
> what bout the rest you guys, wheres your kits :dunno: so far looks like sdrodder is gonna expect a model in the mail huh :biggrin:
> *




Yo kid. If u want i can hook u up with a automotive paint store that actaully sells the laquers from testors for like 3:99 or 4:99.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 09:03 PM~14942793
> *Yo kid. If u want i can hook u up with a automotive paint store that actaully sells the laquers from testors for like 3:99 or 4:99.
> *


they have a online site or do you want me to send ya dinero to buy it for me?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 31 2009, 09:05 PM~14942822
> *they have a online site or do you want me to send ya dinero to buy it for me?
> *



they got a site and an store about 5 mins away from me. Give me a couple mins i will send u a link to the site


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 31 2009, 09:00 PM~14942747
> *wow,ima keep an eye out on this thread. thats looking good already sdrodder. take your time bo, you still have a month and a half, lol. paint looks good, but youa lucky kid. i have to pay like 8 bucks for one of those cans down here :uh:
> what bout the rest you guys, wheres your kits :dunno: so far looks like sdrodder is gonna expect a model in the mail huh :biggrin:
> *


MINE IS POSTED UP ON THE FIRST PAGE ALREADY.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 09:08 PM~14942870
> *MINE IS POSTED UP ON THE FIRST PAGE ALREADY.
> *


woops forgot that . choice of rims is badass, did you chop off the roof from that 49 merc? how did you do it? looks nice bro, cant wait to see more


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YUP. TAPE AND A DREMEL DOES THE TRICK.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 09:11 PM~14942921
> *YUP. TAPE AND A DREMEL DOES THE TRICK.
> *


lool, thanks bro. i think i might have ideas for mine :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

yo kid here is the link click on the color and it will tell u the price

http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/lac...del-paints.aspx


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ill leave it up to you guys what should i build a 1950, 1955 chevy p/u or a 1955 chevy bel air you tell me what you want me to woop on you with??????? :biggrin: :0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 09:15 PM~14942978
> *ill leave it up to you guys what should i build a 1950, 1955 chevy p/u or a 1955 chevy bel air you tell me what you want me to woop on you with??????? :biggrin:  :0
> *



Ok here is what u do. U build the 55 chevy truck as a puller build the 55 bel air as a gasser and send the 50 chevy truck to me :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHATEVER YOU WANNA BUILD IS COOL. 50 SOUNDS COOL THOUGH


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 09:13 PM~14942951
> *yo kid here is the link click on the color and it will tell u the price
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/lac...del-paints.aspx
> *


thanks for the link and for helping me save money. thanks and goodluck on your build :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so to find out who wins are we going to do a poll on lil and let the people decide ??????


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 31 2009, 09:17 PM~14943005
> *thanks for the link and for helping me save money. thanks and goodluck on your build :biggrin:
> *




hey there aint no problem bro. Thas what i am here for helping people out and making friends also showing my builds :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 09:19 PM~14943040
> *so to find out who wins are we going to do a poll on lil and let the people decide ??????
> *



Hmm good question. How about we have the big dog MR BIGGS judge? or we could do a pole. Either way i dont care :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 09:17 PM~14942997
> *Ok here is what u do. U build the 55 chevy truck as a puller build the 55 bel air as a gasser and send the 50 chevy truck to me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , thats the best advice i have heard so far!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IT DONT MATTER TO ME EITHER WAY. 
IF BIGGS WANNA JUDGE THEN IM DOWN FOR THAT.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Aug 31 2009, 09:25 PM~14943120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will hit up biggs and see what he says. Gotta see if he has some more mcba shirts anyway


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

that would be a good idea to let the master be the judge :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 09:25 PM~14943121
> *IT DONT MATTER TO ME EITHER WAY.
> IF BIGGS WANNA JUDGE THEN IM DOWN FOR THAT.
> *


No lets just make a poll and let everyone decide.... i think its the best way


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

No lets just make a poll and let everyone decide.... i think its the best way

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 09:30 PM~14943189
> *No lets just make a poll and let everyone decide.... i think its the best way
> *


THATS COOL.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

alright. Gotta pm biggs again to tell him we decided differently


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

alright just pmed biggs again and told him we will have a poll instead.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT SO WE GOT 
DARKSIDE CUSTOMS-49 MERC 
SDRODDER-48 CHEVY AEROSEDAN
UNDERCOVERIMPALA- KIT??
CHRIS619-KIT??
BOS82-MAYBE???


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 09:57 PM~14943554
> *ALRIGHT SO WE GOT
> DARKSIDE CUSTOMS-49 MERC
> SDRODDER-48 CHEVY AEROSEDAN
> ...











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

here's mines!!! so sorry i'm late. i'm enjoing some TECATE :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, this is gonna be badass, all them rides are looking badass already! good luck to everyone! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 this topic is getting good  who's gonna win ??? hmmmmmmm or who's gonna finrish their's ??? hmmmmmmmmm or who's gonna recieve an early xmas gift ??? hmmmmmmmmm stay tuned we wil see at the end ????? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: sdkid clean out your pm box!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

low rider u doing the 50 truck?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the mock up stage ??????????????



























????????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: ??????????????????????????

bull shit i already know what im going to do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 31 2009, 11:17 PM~14944457
> *the mock up stage ??????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice rims pimo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 09:25 PM~14943121
> *IT DONT MATTER TO ME EITHER WAY.
> IF BIGGS WANNA JUDGE THEN IM DOWN FOR THAT.
> *


Im down to judge.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 09:37 PM~14943275
> *alright just pmed biggs again and told him we will have a poll instead.
> *


Polls suck. Not to be a dick or anything, I just think you got to look at all aspecks of the build. With polls people just choose a clean paint over open doors, fab work and nice motor detail. Plus 60% of the people who do the poll don't build shit anyways.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2009, 10:49 PM~14944689
> *Im down to judge.
> *


 come on guys let him judge he wants to :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

And if I don't judge, you can count me in on the buildoff. pick your poison. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2009, 11:52 PM~14944699
> *Polls suck. Not to be a dick or anything, I just think you got to look at all aspecks of the build. With polls people just choose a clean paint over open doors, fab work and nice motor detail. Plus 60% of the people who do the poll don't build shit anyways.
> *


That's what i was hopping for :biggrin: Nah, i rather it be judged.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL i dont care either way im going to get three free models :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 12:00 AM~14944738
> *That's what i was hopping for  :biggrin:  Nah, i rather it be judged.
> *


Then a judge it is. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 1 2009, 12:03 AM~14944760
> *LOL i dont care either way im going to get three free models  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


calmado aguado :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OPENED FOR BUSINESS! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 01:07 AM~14944980
> *OPENED FOR BUSINESS!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Looking good primo im off to bed keep up the great work.........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 01:07 AM~14944980
> *OPENED FOR BUSINESS!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



shanks works pretty good huh????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2009, 10:59 PM~14944728
> *And if I don't judge, you can count me in on the buildoff. pick your poison.    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well this is what I got so far. To do pedo & shit :biggrin: just mock ups.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Sep 1 2009, 12:03 AM~14944760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 08:55 AM~14946605
> *YOU ARE SO SURE OF YOURSELF ARENT YOU
> 
> NICE WORK.
> *


thanks dawg! don't trip about dick, he'll probly wont finish either :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNOW


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 08:55 AM~14946605
> *YOU ARE SO SURE OF YOURSELF ARENT YOU
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

but shit now that you said that hno: hno: hno: hno: do you know something i dont know?????????????????????????????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

cut the inner doors out & cleaned up the bench


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2009, 12:05 AM~14944770
> *Then a judge it is. :biggrin:
> *



Sweet the big dog is judgeing. All the rides are looking killer so far. I will work on mine later today i gotta go and get school stuff(school starts on the 8th :uh: ) but i will still be in on this. Gonna try and pull off some stuff that i have not really done before like some wireing(done it before not pretty) and maybe plum the carbs we will see.


sdkid: clean out our inbox bro. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

chris go with the spokes on the plymouth


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 1 2009, 09:58 AM~14947158
> *chris go with the spokes on the plymouth
> *


We'll see bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH CHRIS. I THINK SPOKES WILL LOOK PERFECT ON THIS ROD.

AND RICHARD, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the front grill support on, prepped the body a little, & I will be going with these rims as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS BAD ASS BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

STARTED WORKING ON MY INTERIOR. GLUED SOME STYRENE OVER THE DOOR PANEL AND TRIMMED IT UP NICE AND RESCRIBED A DOOR LINE INSIDE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 11:59 AM~14948202
> *LOOKS BAD ASS BRO
> *


thanks dawg  just getting started :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn guys those cars are lookin good keep it up


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 1 2009, 11:37 AM~14947996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks bitchin guys. Nice work on the opening panels chris. And james nice work on changeing up those door panels. Revel should have atleast included some door handels and such for the inside but i like what u did it looks like a shaved door overall  

As for myself. I will have an update tonight but to give u an idea what i am doing. I have 2 toned my interior right now(its a first for me). My motor block got another coat of paint. I am starting to work on some more painting and clean up. I am gonna start makeing some fuel lines and start working on the carb setup overall. Prettymuch the fleetline will be a cross between and overall period correct hot rod and a vintage style bomb. :biggrin: Best of both worlds right?? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 1 2009, 03:05 PM~14950009
> *Looks bitchin guys. Nice work on the opening panels chris. And james nice work on changeing up those door panels. Revel should have atleast included some door handels and such for the inside but i like what u did it looks like a shaved door overall
> 
> As for myself.  I will have an update tonight but to give u an idea what i am doing. I have 2 toned my interior right now(its a first for me). My motor block got another coat of paint. I am starting to work on some more painting and clean up. I am gonna start makeing some fuel lines and start working on the carb setup overall. Prettymuch the fleetline will be a cross between and overall period correct hot rod and a vintage style bomb. :biggrin: Best of both worlds right?? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, & I can't wait to see what you cooking at your shop :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 03:10 PM~14950044
> *Thanks bro, & I can't wait to see what you cooking at your shop :biggrin:
> *



i aint cooking no food thats for sure :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 1 2009, 03:13 PM~14950071
> *i aint cooking no food thats for sure :biggrin:
> *


Oh I know, that was in my topic :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, all of a sudden everybody got all badass with their builds. lookin good so far. now i dont know whos gonna win by the look of these builds, lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT,WELL IM TOYING AROUND WITH HOW I WANT THIS DAMN DOOR PANEL TO LOOK LIKE.
HERE IS WHAT I CAME UP WITH. THANKS TO THE 66 CHEVELLE WAGON FOR THE ARM REST AND THE DOOR HANDLE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 07:23 PM~14950755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn james im likin wut i see already! thos wheels really set that merc off right


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good James! Nice work!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS. STILL GOTTA FIGURE OUT WHAT IM GONNA DO FOR THE REAR SEATING AREA.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NICE WORK BROTHERS!! CHR1S, WHEN THIS BUILD OFF IS OVER; YOU AND ME ARE GETTING BACK ON TRACK WITH OUR BUILD OFF


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 1 2009, 06:54 PM~14952613
> *NICE WORK BROTHERS!! CHR1S, WHEN THIS BUILD OFF IS OVER; YOU AND ME ARE GETTING BACK ON TRACK WITH OUR BUILD OFF
> *


YES SIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 1 2009, 03:15 PM~14950087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking badass james. Those door panels are looking very nice. Hoe about for the rear seating also do 2 bucket seats with a full through center counsel  


I will have an update after dinner again with how my interior looks in the 2 tone and some various other things i did today


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright here is my update. This car isnt a match to your guys cars. It dont have any other opening panels cept the hood and it will somewhat be out of the box(i may lower it some more with air bags in the back) What i am doing with this one though is focusing alittle more on the small details. I got a distributer wired up that i will use on the motor. I will be building fuel lines for the 3 strombergs. The body will pretty much be stock with the exception of the fender skirts. 

What i did today. I painted my wheels a gloss black which will pop alittle more on the purple body. I also got my exhaust and break drums cleaned up and somewhat painted just do have my idiot rottweiler try and go to a small space and knock it down on the floor(tomorrow i will paint them again) I did get my interior painted in 2 tone. I gotta touch up the rear seat alittle bit. Got my dash painted. I drilled out the spark plugs for the wireing. Tomorrow will be more progressive. :biggrin: 


Onto the pictures

































































I discovered that on the rear of the frame the previous owner broke off the bumper mount and i gues didnt put it in the box. Luckly i remembered i had some bumper mounts from 2 40 ford coupes that i could modifie and make work





























Ideas comments welcome as always.  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD FLORIAN!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

all them rides are looking badass guys. darkside customs that 49 mercury is looking badass and sdrodder your build is looking super detailed as for the rest are doing awsome too. keep up the good work guys


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Your doing good Mr. Rodder  Nice work bro!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey rodder what color is that u gonna use bro i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am gonna be in this since someone decided to call me out!!  . I will post up my car once I actually am ready to start. Gonna finish my homiez elco n corvette first. Be back in a week fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

well ladys just got back to the house from a long day at disneyland for my wifes bday.......and a great dinner that biggs took us too Thanks primo the wife had a blast at dinner!!!!!!!! Now its time for som R&R and ill get back to building in the morning im hoping to finish up the El Cochino and then the bomb will get done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 2 2009, 12:29 AM~14956348
> *well ladys just got back to the house from a long day at disneyland for my wifes bday.......and a great dinner that biggs took us too Thanks primo the wife had a blast at dinner!!!!!!!! Now its time for som R&R and ill get back to building in the morning im hoping to finish up the El Cochino and then the bomb will get done!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: j/p. cant wait to see the El Cochino!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 2 2009, 12:29 AM~14956348
> *well ladys just got back to the house from a long day at disneyland for my wifes bday.......and a great dinner that biggs took us too Thanks primo the wife had a blast at dinner!!!!!!!! Now its time for som R&R and ill get back to building in the morning im hoping to finish up the El Cochino and then the bomb will get done!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Calmdown Santiago!! :uh:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 1 2009, 11:10 PM~14955981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its one of the new testors laquers called purplicious. It works awsome takes about 2-3 coats to cover. It dries just a tad bit flat but they have a wet look clear that i will check out and see what it does.  Should have some small updates tonight after the cruise and dinner :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got some work done on the trunk.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2009, 10:07 AM~14958865
> *Got some work done on the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


slow down cabron you still have a month and a half if you finish now your going to win lol the only one who finishes!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 2 2009, 12:42 PM~14960418
> *slow down cabron you still have a month and a half if you finish now your going to win lol the only one who finishes!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHA!! I haven't been invited to go drink so, I have nothing else to do :biggrin: 
I hinged the trunk already too. I had to run to work so, I'll have pics tonight.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2009, 10:07 AM~14958865
> *Got some work done on the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good chris. Clean work. Cant wait to see the updated pics with the hinges in place.

I am still working on mine. Just gotta take alittle time away from the garage as there are paint fumes everywhere. :biggrin: Mainly today i have been working on the motor and somewhat the frame. I got the 2 40 ford bumper mounts modified and put onto the frame. The motor will probably be going together tomorrow. I got mostly everything painted. I still gotta give the wayne parts a wash, paint the triple carb intake, paint the oil filter and well wait for paint to dry. I have already painted and pre drilled my carbs for some silver fuel line(3 lines that will go to a fuel block on the firewall and from there go down to the fuel pump) Update tonight.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright the update is early. I closed up shop alittle earlier today as it was getting hot and humid in the garage making the building not fun at all. Here is what i have been cooking in my shop today. I pretty much painted everything i needed for my motor. I used the wayne dress up kit and black washed the fins. Started putting it together. Painted the tranny a dark aluminum for alittle realism. The pulleys were painted aluminum also but it turned lighter on the pulleys then on the tranny. I then wired the motor. This is my second wireing job but this one is the best one. I got the frame horns pretty much done on the frame(just alittle more tinkering and it will be good) I also got my carbs painted and the scoops painted and added on.



























































































The distributer i used was from detail master. It can be a royal pain. IF anyone wants to use this multipeice dist i suggest taking the predrilled cap(3 plates one for 4 cylindr one for 6 cyl and one for 8 cyl) and putting in the wires so that they stick out the back side about 4 mm after all wires are in twirl em together dab it with superglue and dip in backing soda. This will ensure a strong bond(may need to be sanded alittle to fit then)


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, your doing it all wrong!!! Your have to let me win!!! :tears: 
J/K bro! :biggrin: Your doing really good!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2009, 05:32 PM~14963093
> *Well, your doing it all wrong!!! Your have to let me win!!! :tears:
> J/K bro! :biggrin: Your doing really good!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Like i said earlier i aint really doing to it win just to have fun. Glad u like what i am doing with it :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Doing great work on that motor Florian!!
Chris. slow down bro. Your killin me.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

When their's no work or alcohol, I guess I get into building :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 2 2009, 05:58 PM~14963332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When there is no alcohol and sdrodder puts u on detention u get into building u mean right? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 08:21 PM~14964889
> *Thanks bro. I am pretty proud of the motor work i did on the motor. ITs my frist clean wireing and first somewhat high detail on it.
> When there is no alcohol and sdrodder puts u on detention u get into building u mean right? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2009, 08:28 PM~14964990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: Must be true huh


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 08:36 PM~14965085
> *:biggrin:  Must be true huh
> *


Nope, I just want some new kits :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2009, 08:44 PM~14965183
> *Nope, I just want some new kits  :biggrin:
> *



i could use some new ones too but when i look at what i got at the nnl i think i am good :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 08:49 PM~14965249
> *i could use some new ones too but when i look at what i got at the nnl i think i am good :biggrin:
> *


I never have enough kits so I am goin for the low blow!!!! actually with two builders already days ahead this is gonna be a tough one to win damnit!!!! Especially since I got so much other shit to do too!!!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14965696
> *I never have enough kits so I am goin for the low blow!!!! actually with two builders already days ahead this is gonna be a tough one to win damnit!!!! Especially since I got so much other shit to do too!!!!!!
> *



Bro no neeed to worry my progress will not stay as it is right now. On the 8th i am back in school which means i can only build friday evenings through the weekend  Cant build after school as i am at dads work and the bosses exwife probably wont let me build on the table i do my homework on i may mess it up :uh: Now i cant wait to see what u got for this build off.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14965795
> *Bro no neeed to worry  my progress will not stay as it is right now. On the 8th i am back in school which means i can only build friday evenings through the weekend   Cant build after school as i am at dads work and the bosses exwife probably wont let me build on the table i do my homework on i may mess it up :uh:  Now i cant wait to see what u got for this build off.
> *


dam that sucks bro, im in school but i still build every night. its hard to build models and keep up with school if you ask me but i enjoy building models on my free time.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 2 2009, 09:37 PM~14965891
> *dam that sucks bro, im in school but i still build every night. its hard to build models and keep up with school if you ask me but i enjoy building models on my free time.
> *



Its all good bro. I dont hang out with my friends from school alot well bearly. I will build pretty much the whole weekends and fridays. I could build alittle during the rest of the week but after school and dads work when i get home i just wanna do nothing. BUT TRUST ME I WILL NOT DROP OFFF THE FACE OF THE EARTH I WILL BE HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14965795
> *Bro no neeed to worry  my progress will not stay as it is right now. On the 8th i am back in school which means i can only build friday evenings through the weekend   Cant build after school as i am at dads work and the bosses exwife probably wont let me build on the table i do my homework on i may mess it up :uh:  Now i cant wait to see what u got for this build off.
> *


You do alot in a little amount of time homie. Keep up the great work!!!!! As for me...I have 30 days left in my rental house, gotta pack the whole house, clean it, fix up the front and back yard, get the wife and kids ready to move back to Cali on the 30th, find somewhere for me to stay in AZ until I get my transfer, and then move everything into storage and hopefully get to crash somewhere where they wont mind me buildin some kits. Also have college too!!! damn I love life. Well...gotta get this Elco done though then onto a corvette and then it on like a mofo with this buildoff.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 2 2009, 09:50 PM~14966039
> *You do alot in a little amount of time homie. Keep up the great work!!!!! As for me...I have 30 days left in my rental house, gotta pack the whole house, clean it, fix up the front and back yard, get the wife and kids ready to move back to Cali on the 30th, find somewhere for me to stay in AZ until I get my transfer, and then move everything into storage and hopefully get to crash somewhere where they wont mind me buildin some kits. Also have college too!!! damn I love life. Well...gotta get this Elco done though then onto a corvette and then it on like a mofo with this buildoff.
> *



Bro i know how u feel trust me. I have moved from germany to texas from texas to los angeles from los angeles to santee and from santee to our current house in lakeside. I know what u mean when u say u gotta pack and move stuff into storage. I am glad u like my work. Right now i am trying to keep this simple. U saw my f-1 truck that i had at santiagos pad and it didnt go that fast. Cant wait to see u get in on this build off. BTW where in cali are u headed for if i may ask?

I am out for the night fellas. Tomorrow i am gonna get up at 7 which means i have a long day of building :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 09:59 PM~14966168
> *Bro i know how u feel trust me. I have moved from germany to texas from texas to los angeles from los angeles to santee and from santee to our current house in lakeside. I know what u mean when u say u gotta pack and move stuff into storage. I am glad u like my work. Right now i am trying to keep this simple. U saw my f-1 truck that i had at santiagos pad and it didnt go that fast. Cant wait to see u get in on this build off. BTW where in cali are u headed for if i may ask?
> 
> I am out for the night fellas. Tomorrow i am gonna get up at 7 which means i have a long day of building :biggrin:
> *


I will going to the Inlaws house in Spring Valley until we get back on our feet bro. Right were I left 2 years ago in SD.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MORE DONE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin sick Chris. Great work, but slow down damnit!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 2 2009, 10:40 PM~14966593
> *Lookin sick Chris. Great work, but slow down damnit!!!
> *


Thanks dawg 7 :no: :no:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2009, 10:47 PM~14966654
> *Thanks dawg 7  :no:  :no:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 2 2009, 10:08 PM~14966273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn chris that is looking sweet Some bitchin work right there. Well i am headed out to detention in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 2 2009, 09:50 PM~14966039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE YOU ALREADY. SLOW DOWN FUCKER!! :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME WORK DONE TO THE HOOD NOW.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Look at you goin all out on this one Chris!!!!!!! Looks nice. Great work on the hood.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 3 2009, 11:10 AM~14970231
> *Look at you goin all out on this one Chris!!!!!!! Looks nice. Great work on the hood.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS DAWG!! NOW GET BUILDING!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 3 2009, 11:14 AM~14970268
> *:biggrin:  THANKS DAWG!! NOW GET BUILDING!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh calm down chump!!!! After some college work I will be workin on the elco some more. I am trying to give you all some time to get yours goin. That way when I start and get it done I wont feel so bad that everyone else did not finish. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 3 2009, 11:31 AM~14970449
> *Oh calm down chump!!!! After some college work I will be workin on the elco some more. I am trying to give you all some time to get yours goin. That way when I start and get it done I wont feel so bad that everyone else did not finish.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 3 2009, 11:37 AM~14970511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 3 2009, 10:15 AM~14969731
> *Let us know when you get your transfer and are ready to roll back to SD, and we will come up there and help you get your ass down here brotha! We always take care of family. As much shit as I give you sometimes, you are a real cool dude.
> *


I will let you know. I am not sure how long it will take but we will see. Might be till January. You give me shit???? hahahahaha. I dont think so punk!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 3 2009, 10:58 AM~14970122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at him talk all big "get back to building" Remember chris i didnt have to put him on detention like you  

:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


I am working on mine today also since this morning at 8. I got my intake exhaust on the motor, got the fuel line from fuel pump to carbs made and mounted and i just repainted my scoops in a kustom mix of aluminum and semi gloss black and the insides of the scoops are purple still. I think next i will get working on my interior finishing up some details i want to do on it.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 3 2009, 11:58 AM~14970122
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE TO THE HOOD NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MY BOY!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD FELLAS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 11:51 AM~14970628
> *Looks bitchin chris. Ur doing a great job on it.
> Look at him talk all big "get back to building" Remember chris i didnt have to put him on detention like you
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok i was soo excited when i finshed the motor to wait to post it up tonight. So here it is. Its the kit 6 cylinder with the wayne dress up kit(the fins have been black washed) and the kits triple carb intake. Mods to the motor include a wired distributer, 3 stromberg carbs and 3 scoops from replicas and miniatures company of maryland, and fuel line. It is the first time ever i have done fuel lines and the second time i wired a motor but first time i have done it cleanly. I am almost sad to have to put this in a car :biggrin: The intake has been painted silver as i removed the mold lines which were on it :uh: the carbs are painted aluminumish and the scoops are painted with a kustom mix of spray paint semigloss black and aluminum(great mix as it dried fast). The fuel line was done frim silverish wire and 1/16 tube from hobby people. 


The intake and exhaust with the fuel line




























And the engine. I still have to add the shift mechanism from the kit and drill one small hole by the fuel pump as a wire will be run from the inside of the frame to the fuel pump.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

THats insane dawg. Great work homie!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comps fellas!

Mr. Rodder, you've been doing good since I sent you into the dungeon. Now, KEEP AT IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb you guys are on it ...wish i had the time to build im hoping to get something done by monday


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 3 2009, 02:10 PM~14971983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take your time. My progress will slow down next week. I am trying, pushing actaully to get all my parts for the suspension and frame painted by the weekend or next week so when i am home from school i can still put stuff together. Right now i am smoothing out the sides of the frame with putty since they had some sink marks. Gonna be starting to do some pre assembly stuff like gluing the lowering blocks to the springs and such.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 01:50 PM~14971143
> *Ok i was soo excited when i finshed the motor to wait to post it up tonight. So here it is. Its the kit 6 cylinder with the wayne dress up kit(the fins have been black washed) and the kits triple carb intake. Mods to the motor include a wired distributer, 3 stromberg carbs and 3 scoops from replicas and miniatures company of maryland, and fuel line. It is the first time ever i have done fuel lines and the second time i wired a motor but first time i have done it cleanly. I am almost sad to have to put this in a car :biggrin:  The intake has been painted silver as i removed the mold lines which were on it :uh:  the carbs are painted aluminumish and the scoops are painted with a kustom mix of spray paint semigloss black and aluminum(great mix as it dried fast). The fuel line was done frim silverish wire and 1/16 tube from hobby people.
> The intake and exhaust with the fuel line
> 
> ...


SHOW THEM HOW IT'S DONE LIL BROTHER!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks santiago glad u like it. So far i think this is my best engine i have ever built. I spent about 2-3 hours cleaning up the frame. I puttied all the sink marks. IT aint perfect but its good enough. When i look at the 36 chevy frame sitting on my porch i think i am doing pretty good lol. I also got my body primered alittle. Needs alittle work here and there and then i am ready to paint.





















Thats it for tonight. Tomorrow i will be painting most of my frame items if not all of them then its time for assembly. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Some nice lookin details on that motor !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 08:05 PM~14975510
> *thanks santiago glad u like it. So far i think this is my best engine i have ever built. I spent about 2-3 hours cleaning up the frame. I puttied all the sink marks. IT aint perfect but its good enough. When i look at the 36 chevy frame sitting on my porch i think i am doing pretty good lol. I also got my body primered alittle. Needs alittle work here and there and then i am ready to paint.
> 
> 
> ...


Your doing good bro!! Keep it up!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Sep 3 2009, 03:32 PM~14972885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X1,000,000


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 3 2009, 09:16 PM~14976365
> *Same here.
> 
> X1,000,000
> *



Thanks guys. Its been fun so far.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyone is lookin good so far. Great work sdrodder. Your runnin ahead of the pack right now bro. Chris your car is lookin nice too dawg. I guess Richard James and Me have alot of work ahead of us huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the progress pic are looking good my brothers. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 12:13 AM~14978039
> *All the progress pic are looking good my brothers. Keep up the good work.
> *


thanks bigg dawg!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HINGED THE HOOD. STILL NEEDS A LITTLE WORK THO.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks crazy Chris. Coming along nice though. Just hope u finish this one. :twak:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 4 2009, 10:32 AM~14980494
> *That looks crazy Chris. Coming along nice though. Just hope u finish this one. :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS DAWG I HOPE SO TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 11:22 AM~14980402
> *HINGED THE HOOD. STILL NEEDS A LITTLE WORK THO.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 4 2009, 12:06 AM~14978017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is insane. I could picture that hood on a real 1:1. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HOOD LOOKS GOOD CAVRON


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

No update from me tonight :0 I weathered my exhuast pipe its now alittle rustyish and i painted my frame but thats it. since the primer didnt dry it was pretty pointless work on anything.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'M NOT SURE IF I GOT THE HINGES DONE RIGHT BUT, IT LOOKS OK :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looks good from here primo!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 5 2009, 10:09 AM~14988614
> *looks good from here primo!!!
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok i have to admit i havent done any work in the past 2 days :0 Yesterday went to murphys surplus and picked up some random stuff that i can use for things like distributers, pulles and return springs for linkages. With dads stuff which were bags of stuff we spent 6 bucks. Then spent the about 4-5 hours roaming a junkyard which had old cars in it :biggrin: And today dad and me hit up our friend at the parts store which we hadnt seen for a long time so we talked with him and then i was just to lazy to do anything. BUT i do have some pics of what i did 3 days ago.


SO 3 days ago i got my frame painted in semi gloss black and i rusted up my exhaust pipe since the car will look lke a driver :biggrin: 














































Gonna try and work in this tomorrow after the auto swap donw at qualcom and then i am back to school so i wont know when i will start working on anything again.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Florian. You and Chris are doing some great work.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great James!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

well progress will now for me slooow for sure. Tomorrow i am going back to school.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 7 2009, 05:00 PM~15006553
> *well progress will now for me slooow for sure. Tomorrow i am going back to school.
> *


Homework first punk!!!!!!! :biggrin: I am doin college too so u aint the only one in school bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 7 2009, 11:49 PM~15011479
> *Homework first punk!!!!!!! :biggrin: I am doin college too so u aint the only one in school bro.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 7 2009, 11:49 PM~15011479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for sure for sure. I am at my dads for 2 hours after school every say so my homework always gets done. Had a pretty good day today. Love my world history class the teacher has a 1937 bmw motorcycle and a 46 ford :biggrin: Other classes are good to. Most boring has got the be math and sciece but its all good.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CHANGED UP THE TRUNK.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15022790
> *CHANGED UP THE TRUNK.
> 
> 
> ...


great work on the hood and trunk i have mixed emotions about the lay out of the hood and trunk i would of oppend them like a panocha to the sides


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 8 2009, 10:36 PM~15022860
> *great work on the hood and trunk i have mixed emotions about the lay out of the hood and trunk i would of oppend them like a panocha to the sides
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO! THAT WAS THE IDEA BUT, I COULDN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO HING IT.

HEY< GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE PRIMO.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15022790
> *CHANGED UP THE TRUNK.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice dawg. Way to get more creative about it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 8 2009, 11:12 PM~15023083
> *Looks nice dawg. Way to get more creative about it.
> *


YUP, IT HURT MY BRAIN A LITTLE :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 8 2009, 11:15 PM~15023103
> *YUP, IT HURT MY BRAIN A LITTLE  :biggrin:
> *


I thought I smelled smoke!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

*SPLIT* _PERSONALITY_


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 01:44 AM~15023605
> *SPLIT PERSONALITY
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats klean bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*Great name Primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GRACIAS BROTHAS!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 12:44 AM~15023605
> *SPLIT PERSONALITY
> 
> 
> ...


Im likin that name. Car is lookin sick man


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 9 2009, 01:05 AM~15023678
> *Im likin that name. Car is lookin sick man
> *


THANKS DAWG!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 12:44 AM~15023605
> *SPLIT PERSONALITY
> 
> 
> ...



Nice name and it looks good. Least someone is still building.


As for myself havent done anything lately school takes up aloooot of time and i will put school first anyway. Gonna hope to get back to this soon.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 12 2009, 06:58 PM~15062542
> *Nice name and it looks good. Least someone is still building.
> As for myself havent done anything lately school takes up aloooot of time and i will put school first anyway. Gonna hope to get back to this soon.
> *


Thanks bro. I'll have more progress tomorrow  I've been workinig on my drifter :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL, I HAVEN'T BEEN WORKING ON MY 41 MUCH BUT, I FOUND THE RIMS THAT WILL GO ON IT.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

those wheels look really good primo


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 10:29 PM~15094983
> *those wheels look really good primo
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO! ANY WORK ON YOUR TRUCK?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

No i was going to work on it today when i got off of work but i ended up taking my girls to disneyland. disney to me is like beer to you.LOL they always get in the way of our building but what the hell my baby starts school on thursday so we wont be going one a week anymore for a while :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 10:36 PM~15095044
> *No i was going to work on it today when i got off of work but i ended up taking my girls to disneyland. disney to me is like beer to you.LOL they always get in the way of our building but what the hell my baby starts school on thursday so we wont be going one a week anymore for a while :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: IT'S ALL GOOD PRIMO


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 10:44 PM~15095116
> *:biggrin:  IT'S ALL GOOD PRIMO
> *


TRUE!!!!!!!! I have it on my table right now still not sure what i want to do with it....... i have a few ideas but nothing is set in stone yet


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL JUST GET YOUR TOOLS TOGETHER & HIT IT UP! YOU'LL NEED A HAMMER. CHAIN SAW, & TORCH & YOUR SET


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 10:56 PM~15095210
> *WELL JUST GET YOUR TOOLS TOGETHER & HIT IT UP! YOU'LL NEED A HAMMER. CHAIN SAW, & TORCH & YOUR SET
> *


talking shit lol im going to have to get down to business tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 10:58 PM~15095234
> *talking shit lol im going to have to get down to business tomorrow!!!!!!!
> *


NOT TALKING SHIT! I JUST DON'T WANT YOU TO WIN :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 11:02 PM~15095253
> *NOT TALKING SHIT! I JUST DON'T WANT YOU TO WIN  :biggrin:
> *


I have to finish to win LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............. Im going to get this one done if i have to take a vacation from work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15095273
> *I have to finish to win LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............. Im going to get this one done if i have to take a vacation from work!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 DAMN PRIMO! CALMADO!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15095301
> *:0  DAMN PRIMO! CALMADO!!  :biggrin:
> *


bro i have been in two build offs one got 95% done and the el cochino got half way there so this one will have to get done no matter what ya feel me and ill make this my first complete build for the year!!!!!!!!! thats it im going to start right now lol just got motivated


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I FEEL THE SAME WAY PRIMO.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 11:24 PM~15095390
> *I FEEL THE SAME WAY PRIMO.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 11:32 PM~15095445
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WELL!! WHATCHA WAITING FOR! GET ON IT OR ARE SCARED? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 11:37 PM~15095462
> *WELL!! WHATCHA WAITING FOR! GET ON IT OR ARE SCARED?  :biggrin:
> *


working on it bro ill have something to post up by tomorrw working on suspension now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 11:41 PM~15095486
> *working on it bro ill have something to post up by tomorrw working on suspension now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH... DAMN. WELL I'LL BE GETTING OFFLINE NOW.  I NEED TO GET TO WORK. WORST PART, I ONLY HAVE 2 TECATES LEFT :tears:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 11:47 PM~15095514
> *OH... DAMN. WELL I'LL BE GETTING OFFLINE NOW.   I NEED TO GET TO WORK. WORST PART, I ONLY HAVE 2 TECATES LEFT  :tears:
> *


sorry to hear that brother im going to do the same ill hit you up tomorrow


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 11:49 PM~15095523
> *sorry to hear that brother im going to do the same ill hit you up tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: K


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL GOT THE HINGES DONE. SUSPENSION IS NEXT.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 16 2009, 01:01 AM~15095742
> *WELL GOT THE HINGES DONE. SUSPENSION IS NEXT.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!! That is lookinnice as hell Chris!!! Wanna hinge some shit up for me too!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 10:36 PM~15095044
> *No i was going to work on it today when i got off of work but i ended up taking my girls to disneyland. disney to me is like beer to you.LOL they always get in the way of our building but what the hell my baby starts school on thursday so we wont be going one a week anymore for a while :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



That's nice, you took your daughter and Biggs to Disneyland....

now get back to work!!!!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 16 2009, 04:01 AM~15095742
> *WELL GOT THE HINGES DONE. SUSPENSION IS NEXT.
> 
> 
> ...






:0 this is serious!


i like how one door is standared and the other is suicide  something ive always wanted to do, different, i like it :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 16 2009, 01:33 AM~15095798
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!! That is lookinnice as hell Chris!!! Wanna hinge some shit up for me too!!?? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dawg, & no :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2009, 06:24 AM~15096248
> *:0  this is serious!
> i like how one door is standared and the other is suicide   something ive always wanted to do, different, i like it :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. I got the idea from Mr. 1/16th.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work chris that 41 is comin out sick cant wait to see the paint work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 16 2009, 10:43 AM~15098226
> *nice work chris that 41 is comin out sick cant wait to see the paint work
> *


Thanks bro. I just got the paint for it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 16 2009, 05:04 AM~15096022
> *That's nice, you took your daughter and Biggs to Disneyland....
> 
> now get back to work!!!!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 11:25 PM~15094948
> *WELL, I HAVEN'T BEEN WORKING ON MY 41 MUCH BUT, I FOUND THE RIMS THAT WILL GO ON IT.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! THIS LOOKS ALOT BETTER AND WILL BE ON TO SEE WHEN IT'S FINISHED BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 16 2009, 12:34 PM~15099181
> *WOW!! THIS LOOKS ALOT BETTER AND WILL BE ON TO SEE WHEN IT'S FINISHED BRO!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brotha!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 16 2009, 12:42 PM~15099263
> *Thanks brotha!
> *


Yo now I know who wants that cigar real bad lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Sep 16 2009, 07:58 PM~15103149
> *Yo now I know who wants that cigar real bad lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

looking good chris. I dont know if i could still be considered as in on this build off. School has really been taking up my time and i just dont find the time to build. But this weekend i will be up in san bernadino for the show and hope to get back to the bench sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15104276
> *looking good chris. I dont know if i could still be considered as in on this build off. School has really been taking up my time and i just dont find the time to build. But this weekend i will be up in san bernadino for the show and hope to get back to the bench sunday. :biggrin:
> *


It's all good bro. You still a month more to go :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 16 2009, 09:58 PM~15104611
> *It's all good bro. You still a month more to go  :biggrin:
> *


X2, no hurry man. just focus on hw then work on models. that what i do and look at my builds, they coming out good :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ALL CLOSED UP


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that is one sick ride bro... lookin smooth... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is a little something from me


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

looks like its gonna be a badd-ass ride UNDERCOVER.. lookin good bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 02:02 AM~15105748
> *looks like its gonna be a badd-ass ride UNDERCOVER.. lookin good bro.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother!!!!!!!! just trying to get one done>>>>>>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:19 AM~15105660
> *that is one sick ride bro... lookin smooth... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 01:30 AM~15105679
> *Here is a little something from me
> 
> 
> ...


Is that gonna be a milatery road racer primo?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 10:17 AM~15107916
> *Is that gonna be a milatery road racer primo?
> *


Not sure yet still. not sure what direction i want to go with it. i do know that this is the color im going with. :cheesy: im playing with a few different looks but ill know by the end of this week...... i might throw up a few options and see what you guys think????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 11:01 AM~15108295
> *Not sure yet still. not sure what direction i want to go with it. i do know that this is the color im going with. :cheesy: im playing with a few different looks but ill know by the end of this week...... i might throw up a few options and see what you guys think????
> *


Cool, I like that look already!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 11:15 AM~15108411
> *Cool, I like that look already!
> *


Thanks bro im thinking of opening it all up. I need to be able to compete with your split personality!!!!! Have you done any work to your ride????????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 11:36 AM~15108542
> *Thanks bro im thinking of opening it all up. I need to be able to compete with your split personality!!!!! Have you done any work to your ride????????
> *


No, I was working on my little drifter.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 11:50 AM~15108622
> *No, I was working on my little drifter.
> *


nice i had to put my 70 on hold for a while while i get some more stuff i need so im going to build until i finish this one i want this one done for the victorville show.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 12:11 PM~15108764
> *nice i had to put my 70 on hold for a while while i get some more stuff i need so im going to build until i finish this one i want this one done for the victorville show.....
> *


That's cool primo! I hope we all finish them... As long as mines a little better than all yours :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 01:06 PM~15109248
> *That's cool primo! I hope we all finish them... As long as mines a little better than all yours  :biggrin:
> *


eso es todo team leader............ mira muy chingon "mines is more better" Tas loco!!!!! LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 02:19 PM~15109875
> *eso es todo team leader............ mira muy chingon "mines is more better" Tas loco!!!!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I didn't say it is. I hope it will! So calmado! :biggrin: I'm still waiting for you to catch up :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 02:48 PM~15110084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I didn't say it is. I hope it will! So calmado! :biggrin: I'm still waiting for you to catch up  :0
> *


 :tears: what now you think your all bad. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 02:56 PM~15110170
> *:tears:  what now you think your all bad. :biggrin:
> *


I've always been bad primo! Don't trip! I just need to learn how to build so I can be good!  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 03:03 PM~15110238
> *I've always been bad primo! Don't trip! I just need to learn how to build so I can be good!   :biggrin:
> *


LOL firme we all do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 03:05 PM~15110252
> *LOL firme we all do!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Well I'm gonna take a couple days off of the 41. I'll be putting my s800 & the 3000gt together.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 03:12 PM~15110315
> *:biggrin: Well I'm gonna take a couple days off of the 41. I'll be putting my s800 & the 3000gt together.
> *


Orale!!!!!!!!! im going to catch up then :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 03:15 PM~15110339
> *Orale!!!!!!!!! im going to catch up then :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Orale pues primo. Just don't do to much... Cuz then I'll be asked out :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 03:19 PM~15110371
> *:biggrin: Orale pues primo. Just don't do to much... Cuz then I'll be asked out :biggrin:
> *


Asked out to dinner????? or assed out??????LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 03:28 PM~15110482
> *Asked out to dinner????? or assed out??????LOL
> *


I hope dinner!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15110633
> *I hope dinner!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 17 2009, 01:05 AM~15105618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S BAD!!??!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 01:05 AM~15105618
> *ALL CLOSED UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 16 2009, 09:58 PM~15104611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice looks good. Dont know about the rims maybe some whitewalls but its your car. Love the opened panels. Is it hard to open and hinge the doors on a 50 chevy truck??

Keep it up guys.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 01:05 AM~15105618
> *ALL CLOSED UP
> 
> 
> ...


one unique ride man. its badass and so is everybody elses progress on their builds. lookin good guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Except my progress, which I will have in a few days. So watch out. I just felt bad and wanted to give the others a chance to catch up before I hand their asses to them. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:39 PM~15113553
> *Except my progress, which I will have in a few days. So watch out. I just felt bad and wanted to give the others a chance to catch up before I hand their asses to them. :biggrin:
> *



can i keep mine please? well ok only on a solid gold plate then :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:39 PM~15113553
> *Except my progress, which I will have in a few days. So watch out. I just felt bad and wanted to give the others a chance to catch up before I hand their asses to them. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i got a feeling you that got a little something speacial up your sleeve then if you felt bad for everyone else.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Sep 17 2009, 08:41 PM~15113583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:39 PM~15113553
> *Except my progress, which I will have in a few days. So watch out. I just felt bad and wanted to give the others a chance to catch up before I hand their asses to them. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Your not even gonna finish! What are you talking about!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 08:47 PM~15113667
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Your not even gonna finish! What are you talking about!!
> *


 :uh: HATER! Ok fool, give me about an hour and Ill have something posted. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:50 PM~15113709
> *:uh: HATER! Ok fool, give me about an hour and Ill have something posted.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be waiting  :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:50 PM~15113709
> *:uh: HATER! Ok fool, give me about an hour and Ill have something posted.  :biggrin:
> *


you got 40 mins left :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:50 PM~15113709
> *:uh: HATER! Ok fool, give me about an hour and Ill have something posted.  :biggrin:
> *


its past one hour man, going on two now. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright. Yall got jokes.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 nice... wheres the rest?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 09:53 PM~15114819
> *:0  nice... wheres the rest?
> *


lol, X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 09:53 PM~15114819
> *:0  nice... wheres the rest?
> *


Well damn, give me some time. I got something else up my short sleeves right now. Take it easy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 17 2009, 09:54 PM~15114827
> *lol, X2
> *


Como chingas
LOL.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 09:57 PM~15114875
> *Como chingas
> LOL.
> *


MORE LIKE COMO CHINGAN TODOS. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know huh!?!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 17 2009, 08:36 PM~15113495
> *nice looks good. Dont know about the rims maybe some whitewalls but its your car. Love the opened panels. Is it hard to open and hinge the doors on a 50 chevy truck??
> Keep it up guys.
> *


its not hard at all bro just have to take your time, thats it!!!!!...... a razor and some string and your good to go...........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 18 2009, 02:32 PM~15120503
> *its not hard at all bro just have to take your time, thats it!!!!!...... a razor and some string and your good to go...........
> *


It's prob. one of the easiest to do....


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 17 2009, 09:57 PM~15114875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I was wondering on that car. Thanks for the info


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. And well have to chip in and get you a book like this


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 08:57 PM~15123672
> *Thanks bro. And well have to chip in and get you a book like this
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Either that or u guys learn how to speak or read and write german. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool. YOu can teach us.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 09:41 PM~15123981
> *Kool. YOu can teach us.
> *



JES JES JES that would be easier. First lesson


Das ist gut= that is good :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That seems easy enough.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 09:47 PM~15124053
> *That seems easy enough.
> *




till u got to say it :biggrin: sounds totaly different. 

Nother lesson


Das ist sehr schon=That is very nice. Not sure on the spelling of sehr but i think its close :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHat about profanity?? You know thats the first thing I learned in spanish. So why not in German.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15124114
> *WHat about profanity?? You know thats the first thing I learned in spanish. So why not in German.
> *




ah shit here we go

scheise=shit 


Thats about all i know. ITs almost the same as fuck here if that makes any sence :biggrin: not sure on the spelling but it sounds right.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Now I know what to call my boss when he pisses me off. Cant tell him in spanish since he is mexican. LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

build chumps!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 09:57 PM~15124142
> *Now I know what to call my boss when he pisses me off. Cant tell him in spanish since he is mexican. LOL
> *




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Thats got to be funny. My friend got caught saying shit in german teacher turned and told him no cursing in any language. I was rolling on the floor laughing when it happened :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA.
Hurry up and get back down here Pat so we can drink. My Bday is coming up on the 8th of next month, so were gonna have to drank.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 19 2009, 11:02 PM~15130720
> *HAHAHAHA.
> Hurry up and get back down here Pat so we can drink. My Bday is coming up on the 8th of next month, so were gonna have to drank.
> *


X2, drink some kool-aid with me on the 16th :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE SUSPENSION TODAY.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, that suspension looks sick bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 20 2009, 05:35 PM~15134970
> *dam, that suspension looks sick bro. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

looks good chris. Right now no updates for me cause who wants to see some painted parts anyway right? :biggrin: Should have one soon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU SUCK CHRIS. HAHAHA . J/P That looks bad ass brother!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS BROTHAS!! DON'T HATE JAMES :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No Hate here. Looks good though!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 06:59 PM~15135707
> *No Hate here. Looks good though!
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 05:26 PM~15134908
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE SUSPENSION TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good. 

When you gonna get on that Lincoln in the back???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 20 2009, 11:01 PM~15138325
> *looking good.
> 
> When you gonna get on that Lincoln in the back???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Just in body work, it's going to take like a year for me to get it going. We'll see tho :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 11:49 PM~15138602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Just in body work, it's going to take like a year for me to get it going. We'll see tho  :biggrin:
> *


See you at the show primo, we will have a better time, this time. More relaxed and we can chill in the shade not as hot.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice work primo..... :0 I like the way you opened up the vent. 

All these rides are coming along nice brothers. Good to see some good friendly comp.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 11:58 PM~15138653
> *See you at the show primo, we will have a better time, this time. More relaxed and we can chill in the shade not as hot.
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 12:14 AM~15138724
> *Very nice work primo..... :0  I like the way you opened up the vent.
> 
> All these rides are coming along nice brothers. Good to see some good friendly comp.
> *


thank you primo i have to go all out these guys are putting it down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Sep 21 2009, 12:14 AM~15138724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS PRIMO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 12:17 AM~15138738
> *thank you primo i have to go all out these guys are putting it down!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:  

Well im out for the night my guest just arrived.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15138748
> *:yes:
> 
> Well im out for the night my guest just arrived.
> *


sounds good primo give me a call tomorrow i work 8-5 tomorrow


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got some work done to the lower arms.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 21 2009, 11:42 AM~15141567
> *Got some work done to the lower arms.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Chris you going to make that bad boy sit on the ground?????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 12:44 PM~15142090
> *Looking good Chris you going to make that bad boy sit on the ground?????
> *


I'm gonna try primo. The upper arms are gonna be a bitch! I have to scratch build them. I'll get back on it after work.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 21 2009, 01:19 PM~15142421
> *I'm gonna try primo. The upper arms are gonna be a bitch! I have to scratch build them. I'll get back on it after work.
> *


I hear you i had to re-work the arms on the 66 wagon kind of a pain but it was worth it i think its in the first three pages of my topic if you want to check it out?????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 01:45 PM~15142694
> *I hear you i had to re-work the arms on the 66 wagon kind of a pain but it was worth it i think its in the first three pages of my topic if you want to check it out?????
> *


Oh yeah, I'll be checking it out. Thanks primo!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice job Chris, and Richard, glad you are putting in some work on yours as well!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

working on my today. Its the first model i touch in the past 3 weeks :0 Got some more stuff painted got my gas tank weathered also. My friend came up with a pretty good story for the car since it will be alittle weathered underneath but then again clean. I will post it up hopefully tonight(story) and hope to have the update up tonight also :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 12:50 AM~15114786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have my attention. More please.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Oct 3 2009, 02:38 PM~15258663
> *You have my attention. More please.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 21 2009, 11:42 AM~15141567
> *Got some work done to the lower arms.
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean the cigar is back on again?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 4 2009, 12:50 PM~15264489
> *Does this mean the cigar is back on again?
> *


Thats in the build off between chris and santiago...............LOL thats a different build off :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2009, 12:51 PM~15264502
> *Thats in the build off between chris and santiago...............LOL thats a different build off  :biggrin:
> *


but.... i'll still take the cigar :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 01:04 PM~15264554
> *but.... i'll still take the cigar  :biggrin:
> *


Take it easy superstar I'm allready giving you a few in a box anyway loco. I also just fixed my phone so I ll send you a pic soon


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 4 2009, 02:51 PM~15265061
> *Take it easy superstar I'm allready giving you a few in a box anyway loco. I also just fixed my phone so I ll send you a pic soon
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

